# Is it worth it?



## pjosh6 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey everyone i am in a delimma... My family lives in Colorado and we have a 9 month old male german shepperd... he is starting his behavior problems... jumping the fence and tearing up baby stuff, etc...... We have a toddler right now and are expecting another in march. I work alot and am always out of town, and my wife doesnt have all the time to work and deal with him either.. There are a few trainers here in Colorado that offer boarding and training..Does anyone have any opinions on this? We just dont have enough time to do a daily training where we go and be a part of it.. My main question is it worth it to take him to one of these 30 day training places and let them work on him??:help:


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

I may get shot for this but IMO you should have thought about this before you brought him into your home. That being said I personally don't care for those types of places. you don't have any idea how they are going to treat your pup. Your dog will learn to listen to someone els and not you the owner. Is there a place where you and your dog can go to to get training together? It realy sounds like you and your pup need some training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would rather have the trainer work with the handler and the dog, not just the dog. I think your poor dog is left up to his own devices for entertainment, and it will only get worse when the new baby comes if something doesn't change. Please give him more time or find him a home that has time to work with him. It is the only fair thing for everyone. Set him up to succeed, it isn't his fault that he is behaving badly. Not trying to be harsh, because I know how stressful it is with young babies/toddlers. Especially if your work schedule is already taking its toll on family time.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If this is an outdoor only dog he'll never get over these behaviors without intensive work and making him a full-fledged part of your family. 
If not neutered, please do so, maybe enlisting the help of a good rescue, and look at finding him another home. 
And yes, I'll probably get shot too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> where did you get your German Shepperd???
a kennel would help with the fence jumping
and tearing up things.

2>>>> no matter what you have you have to
work with your dog daily and several times a day.

3>>>> if you send your dog away for training
you still have to work with him.

4>>>> i don't think a 30 day course is going to do much.
do you and your wife have time for a dog in general??
maybe you should send your dog away and have him
completely/fully trained.



pjosh6 said:


> 1>>>> My family lives in Colorado and we have a 9 month old male german shepperd... he is starting his behavior problems... jumping the fence and tearing up baby stuff, etc......
> 
> 2>>>> We have a toddler right now and are expecting another in march. I work alot and am always out of town, and my wife doesnt have all the time to work and deal with him either..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going to sound like a broken record but I don't believe GSD'S belong with babies unless there is the time and commitment to insure they are safe. The dog also needs to have come with good nerves to begin with. Many people have raised children with GSD's but you have to put in the time and the training. It doesn't sound to me like there is going to be the time available.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I think you could manage with the right trainer to show you how to work with him.

Basic manners just need a consistent approach.

I would not send him off for training since no one will work miracles in such a short period of time.

Good luck.


----------



## pjosh6 (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the replies. We do have another dog which is a female boxer that we have worked with prior which behaves awesome. Our GSD stays in the house with us and uses a doggy door to go in/out as he pleases. We do take him on walks and try to work him when we can, we just need help with the initial foundation on him. I honestly think he will be a great dog once we get out of this puppy stage. When we leave for the day or to run errands, he goes into his kennel. Also at night he goes in kennel. One problem is our fence at this rental home is only 48" tall and he kinda steps over this with ease. We have thought about getting the fence raised, to help keep him in the yard.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't see how training will keep him in the yard, that's a supervision or construction problem.

Run hot wire (we use a small solar panel for power) around the top of the fence, and maybe a strand at the bottom, nose height. He'll quit going over it in a hurry. It has not failed to work for our escape artists.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No, a board and train place will teach him to respond to basic commands like sit, down and stay. It will not teach him to not jump the fence or tear up baby stuff. 

I also have a nine month old pup and so far we've had one day like that (see my thread where I'm trying to give him away free lol). That day I was too busy to exercise and work with him like I should. He got bored and entertained himself. Every other day I actively engage him, work with him, and exercise him (we usually walk 4 miles a day, plus fetch). That's what these dogs need to become well behaved family members. 

It sounds like you're not going to have time for your dog for many years. Please find him a home that will. If you don't have time to spend 30 or 45 minutes doing daily training, you don't have time for a dog.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I haven't talked to many people that have seen success with the train/board experience. Best to have the trainer come to your house so you can deal with your specific problem areas. Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

The advice here is right on. 
I would add, if I were in your position I would raise the fence (you said you were thinking about doing that, right?), a once a week training session - be it obedience class or private trainer - to help you guys learn how to handle him/communicate with him, and you said your having problems finding time to work with him due to having a toddler? I have 1 who just turned 4 , we go to a park, I take the dogs and work with them while he plays on the toys. Try to find a QUIET park, without too much distraction, and you can train and practice your basic obedience while you lil' 1 plays. This wears down the kidlet, and the pup, and you go home to peace and quiet, usually, LOL!
Best of luck


----------



## pjosh6 (Sep 24, 2011)

okay guys thanks for the responses... I think were going to add on to the fence and raise it a few feet.. And just make sure we walk and exercise him more... We were debating on selling him but havent had any takers yet so..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you cannot make a commitment to working with him, taking him to classes once a week for a while, and training him every day, than contact a reputable rescue organization and foster the dog while they help you find a suitable home.

Sending him to boot camp is a tough sell, as it does not teach you how to manage the dog, and it does not eliminate your pup's requirement for mental and physical exercise, and you cannot guaranty the type of treatment and training your dog will get when you are not there. 

The facts that you have another dog, an infant, and another baby on the way, means you have to be MORE dedicated to training and working with the puppy, not less. 

I am sad that you are in this situation. But if you cannot rearrange your priorities, you really need to find a new home for the puppy. And a rescue can help you out with screening people to ensure that the pup is not snatched up to be used in a puppy mill, laboratory, or worse. 

And when they find an awesome home for your pup, you should give them a nice donation for their time and effort.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

selzer said:


> If you cannot make a commitment to working with him, taking him to classes once a week for a while, and training him every day, than contact a reputable rescue organization and foster the dog while they help you find a suitable home.
> 
> Sending him to boot camp is a tough sell, as it does not teach you how to manage the dog, and it does not eliminate your pup's requirement for mental and physical exercise, and you cannot guaranty the type of treatment and training your dog will get when you are not there.
> 
> ...


I'm with Selzer on this. I would add that when that 2nd baby arrives you will have less time than you have now. So out of a toddler, baby, boxer dog and GSD puppy, I fear your good intentions will fall by the wayside and the GSD will wind up low dog on the totem pole.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Why would anyone else want to take on your problem dog??? I cam see that ad-- destructive fence jumper, we paid $500 as a puppy so want that much out of him although in 9 mos all he's learned is bad habits??
Find a good rescue where he'll at least be neutered!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

pjosh6 said:


> okay guys thanks for the responses... I think were going to add on to the fence and raise it a few feet.. And just make sure we walk and exercise him more... We were debating on selling him but havent had any takers yet so..


Unfortunately nobody wants to buy a 9 month old dog that is already somebody else's problem. You might be able to re-home him for a *small* (like $100) fee or for the cost of neutering. Your best bet would be to post a courtesy listing through a rescue group and post him on Petfinder for a small fee or the cost of neutering.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

His breeder didn't have a first rights in a contract? Call his breeder for help in re-homing, unless you don't feel he would get placed safely by the breeder....


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you contact the breeder? Most will take the dog back at any point during it's lifetime if you cannot care for it. But I don't think this is a "problem dog", it's just bored. If he had proper outlets for his energy this dog would probably turn around very quickly.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, sorry Onyxgirl- I didn't see your response before I wrote mine. We had the same idea.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree this is a puppy going into the teenager stage, and just has energy and intelligence and is looking for ways to use it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can train them not to leave the yard, not to walk out of the
house when the door is open, not to exit the car without a command, etc.

if the dog is clearing the fence i don't think a hot wire will work.
are thinking about an E-fence??? 



msvette2u said:


> I don't see how training will keep him in the yard, that's a supervision or construction problem.
> 
> Run hot wire (we use a small solar panel for power) around the top of the fence, and maybe a strand at the bottom, nose height. He'll quit going over it in a hurry. It has not failed to work for our escape artists.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He'll have to get close to "step over"... unless he's clearing it like a gazelle...


----------



## pjosh6 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah when he jumps it, he usually just clears it out right... I think I'm just going to work with him a lot more. He is a great dog when I'm around but when I go to work he stresses my wife by wanting to just go... We have broke him a lot of the tearing stuff up stage... Thanks for the positive suggestions...


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

don't give up Pjosh.......a little more exercise and training and you will be there.....9 months is a tough age


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Even if he's just fiddling around by it and gets popped, he'll avoid it from then on. But I guess it depends on how bad the problem is. If he's jumping it and leaving for a few hours you need to fix it. And him. Please get him neutered. It may help keep him home.


----------



## pjosh6 (Sep 24, 2011)

How old does he have to be to get fixed? I thought the vet said 2yrs?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

The earliest most neuter an animal is between 4-6 months of age, but some like to wait until later for various reasons.

EDIT: Actually, the neuter surgery can be performed as early as 8 weeks, but these are usually done by shelters/rescues and are considered juvenile or early-age neuters


----------

